# Plant Id



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Can any of the plant guru's out there identify this one for me? It's the red plant with the oval shaped leaves.


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

ohh I had that one!

I work the night shift so my brain is on pause at the moment. Know it..... just escapes me.

Bacopa species... but possibly not....


----------



## Otaku (Feb 27, 2010)

J-P said:


> ohh I had that one!
> 
> I work the night shift so my brain is on pause at the moment. Know it..... just escapes me.
> 
> Bacopa species... but possibly not....


You're thinking "Bacopa Myriophylloides," but I don't think they are...


----------



## Otaku (Feb 27, 2010)

Kooka said:


> Can any of the plant guru's out there identify this one for me? It's the red plant with the oval shaped leaves.


The red plant may be "Alternanthera reineckii"

random google image --- http://www.panoramio.com/photo/31193642


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

That's what I was thinking at first but the leaves look to be a different shape, they're really oval. I had Alternanthera before and it didn't have the same type of leaves.


----------

